# New hedgehog sneezing/wheezing



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I purchased another hedgehog yesterday and housed her in a new cage. When I picked her up, the store said she wasn't eating and were feeding her Puppy Boost, but when I fed her kibbles at home she was eating :?

When I got her home I noticed that she was sneezing or wheezing. I am not sure which of the 2 it is, but it was once or twice every minute. I have her on fleece and the cage has been cleaned.

She ate her kibbles yesterday and drank water. Her poop was brown and firm.

I bought her from Petland which provides a 14 day guarantee. If there are any problems, I can take her to their designated vet. If there is a problem they will cover the bill but if there is not I have to. The vet that they have has no reviews vs the vet I have been to is well reviewed.

Do you think the sneezing/wheezing is due to her being in a new home or a problem? I did some research and URI's seem to be something to worry about. I have an appt to take her to the vet I have been to on Saturday for a wellness check, but I thought if there was a problem I would take her to Petland's vet since they will pay for the bill.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Sneezing and wheezing isn't a normal behaviour due to a new home. If she's on loose bedding it could be due to an allergy, or it could be a URI. if she's not already separated from your first hog, move her to a room as far away as you can get. If they've been near each other and it's a URI be prepared for your original one to get sick too, but still separate them until they've both been healthy for a while so they don't pass the sickness back and forth.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of bedding are you using? If you're not already, I would make sure you have her on liners, washed with a scentless detergent (or just vinegar if you don't have any) and see if that improves matters. If it doesn't help or if you're already doing that, I'd head to the vet. It does sound like a possible URI and the earlier they're taken care of, the better.

Do you know if she was kept at the correct temperature at the store? Did she have any kind of heating? Do you have a heating set up for her or know what temperature her cage is? If she wasn't kept warm enough, that adds more support for a possible URI, since they can get them from being too cold, even if they're not attempting hibernation.

Good luck, and it's a shame that you both had to deal with this so soon! Keep us updated.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Guess i'll be taking her to the vet tomorrow... They were using care fresh (i believe) at the store, but I am using fleece at home. Just moved her into another room now lol.

Will keep you all posted!


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

If it were allergies she could still be suffering from being on carefresh, it's very dusty, but you would see a gradual decrease since she's no longer exposed to it. Is she scratching at all? If so she might benefit from an oatmeal bath which would sooth her skin and get off any remnants of carefresh.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Ya she is scratching, I'll give her an oatmeal bath when I buy more towels lol.

The vet prescribed her some clavamox. She is really small in weight too... only 102 grams. lol The vet prescibed .02ml. 

Also, caught her eating Yesterdays News, so I guess no more for her lol


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

*Weird colour poop*

Hi everyone

So I have been using clavamox. It's been 3 days.

I noticed her poop looks really weird. I can't differentiate colours but I can see that part of the poop is really light/clear. Kind of like mucus.

Is it time to go to a more experienced vet? Or wait it out? She doesn't seem to be making as much sound anymore thou which is good? But the poop sure doesn't look right. Maybe the clavamox will help and I should wait 7 more days?

Also, just to recapture above, I got her 5 days ago and have changed her food.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like a response to the antibiotics since they tend to upset the digestive system. Lily's poop looked very much the same when she was on antibiotics the last couple months I had her. You can give her some probiotics to try and help keep it from getting worse. Either small mammal Bene-Bac (pet store) or acidophilus (pharmacy) will work. I always used acidophilus & just put a big pinch (1/4-1/2 a capsule) on the food.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

So it has been 11 days since using clavamox. She been getting better it seems. Has not been wheezing/sneezing/sniffling sound as often, but when she does it is like 5 times in a row. Happens more than 10 mins apart (may be more or less, but not sure. Just seems like a while). 

Took her in to see the vet today. Vet says stop using the clavamox because maybe need to get the good bacteria to build up again. My thoughts would be to still use the clavamox till shes better? If i stop that means the bad bacteria is still there? 

On a side note, she has been scratching and has crusts on her. Got some revolution treatment lol.

Another side note, she was eating in a corner today. Was wondering how did her food get across the cage. Turned out to be her poop!....... is this normal? (should this be a new thread?) I know my other hedgehog likes to lick the poop off his feet to clean.

So many issues sigh lol...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't understand stopping the clavamox unless the vet is planning on starting something else. It doesn't make sense to me to stop a medication if the problem isn't fixed. Has the vet done any cultures to test for sensitivity to different antibiotics? If not, I'd ask them to do that next.

As for the poop... Some animals eat their poop to get nutrients that are missing from their diet, but I'm not sure if that's the case with hedgies.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I have no idea & no experience, but apparently my obsessive forum-reading makes me a search-term generator. From the archives:

Zamxonk had a problem with Ambrose eating his poop. Here's the thread. But it also came up somewhere else, maybe with another ongoing health problem... Maybe direct-message Zamxonk & ask if it was resolved?


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses Abbys and Annie&Tibbers

Have not done a culture yet. I'll ask the vet about it next time I bring her in. I just remove the poop every time I find it now.

She has been having some poop issues lately too. When she poops it is really hard and dried up. Sometimes 2 thin pieces come out at once vs 1 fatter one (which I think would be more normal). When I squeeze it it is really hard, almost like it has been sitting there for a while. One time I did observe her poopinrg and about a third of an inch came out, then she sucked it back in... lol. Another time it was just stuck coming out and i pulled it out..... The vet said it could be the antibiotics. I guess thats why she wanted me to stop it for now.. I have some probiotics from the vet to give her though.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Also, is it normal for a hedgehog to nose dive in wet food? Thought this might lead to food being inhaled and causing URI? Or even into water?


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Just another update..

After the first few days of using clavamox, I left it out of the fridge twice, about 5 n 10 hrs each time. The clavamox was originally whiteish and after being left out it waas orangeish in colour. I didnt really think much of it, thought it would still be effective.

Looked online about 2 weeks after and noticed that it does go bad... Called the vet and they did say it was not effective anymore, especially due to the colour change. Was prescribed another dosage. Going to try it for 10 more days, if she is not better, I will have to take her in again..

Also, do their feet usually point outwards? My female's feet seem to point outwards like 45degrees lol


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Soooo.... Still making the sounds. Makes it during normal awake times especially when he is biting when eating. Still using the clavamox. Been 2 weeks since I replaced the old one. Waiting for culture results this week


----------

